
FCC-offline: Learn to code without the internet - docuru
https://github.com/hieunc229/fcc-offline
======
docuru
Someone reached out to me and ask for learning HTML, CSS resources. I pointed
him to freeCodeCamp. Though he doesn't always have internet access.

So I created an offline version of freeCodeCamp. With interactive challenges
(let him practice, and check his code). It is fully in HTML, CSS, and
JavaScript (lightweight, cross-os, zero dependencies).

It is an offline website, generated by markdown files with a small nodejs
program. I've managed to create the 10 lessons in the Basic HTML and HTML5:
Responsive Web Design series.

Let me know what you think.

